# how do i get the air force to pay for me to go to civilian university



## castle123 (21 Sep 2004)

i know i asked this question befor but i dont want to go to the royal military collage i want to go to a cicilian university.     how do i get the air force to pay for it?


 regards: matthew


----------



## Sam69 (21 Sep 2004)

Frankly, it sounds more like you are looking for a "good deal" rather than a good career. If this is your motivation, I would politely suggest that you are looking at the wrong employment.

I'll apologize in advance if there are circumstances that I don't understand but the reality is that, should you apply for ROTP, the military will decide where best to educate you and it will most likely be at RMC. If you really want to go to a civilian university then you should do it; you can always chose to join the CF after the fact under the Direct Entry Officer program.

Sam


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Sep 2004)

You may also want to look in the Recruiting thread as well for info castle.


----------



## McG (21 Sep 2004)

castle123 said:
			
		

> how do i get the air force to pay for it?


Which is more important to you: free university or an Air Force career?

If it is not the Air Force career, then maybe you'd be better to find some other source of money for education.


----------



## Cloud Cover (21 Sep 2004)

Before you consider going to university on the Queen's shilling, perhaps an upgrade in grammar and spelling might be in order?


----------



## McG (21 Sep 2004)

Also note: the CF will not likely spend any money for you to attend a civi university unless you have already completed one or more years (at your expense).


----------



## Zoomie (21 Sep 2004)

Castle123, you have a habit of posting open ended questions and then never responding to the information being presented to you.

Case in point, your last thread:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19292.0.html

Please do not create another thread when you can ask further questions in one that you have already created.  I appreciate the fact that you are a young teenager and may not be too wise in methods of communication vis a vis the internet - however - your single sentence posts are becoming a pain and contributing to Bandwidth congestion.

Please do not create a new thread, instead surprise us and respond in kind.


----------



## castle123 (22 Sep 2004)

is there any requirment for goint to the rmc and do i have to pay for anything?   and i dont want to be an officer but still want and education what do i do there? 


regards castle123


----------



## chrisf (22 Sep 2004)

If you expect the military to pay for a *university* education, they expect you to serve X number of years after as an *officer*.

The exception being the reserve tuition reimbursement, which is a reimbursement of 50% of tuition/book costs for university to a maximum of $2000 per year for currently serving reservists.


----------

